# Kawasaki Loaders



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

Been looking at a 1997 Kawasaki 60Z IV, 8100 hours excellent shape always stored inside, needs bucket bushings,and steering ram seal... $20K.. has anyone ever operate one.? It seems to be fairly simple to operate and maintain...


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a 2004 60z, very comfortable machine. Compared to my Hyundai 740-7 it lacks power & weight, with a 12' pusher instead of the 14' it is better but for my uses it is a little on the small side.


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

we been running backhoes for the past 5 years since we've grown and taken on bigger contracts. and the amount we spend on rentals in a season is well more than the 20K they want for this machine.so for us to go from a 85 hp machine to a 110 hp i'm hoping to save this season. we'll still have to rent 2 more hoes. but 2 rentals is alot cheaper than 4 rentals. still undecided on which blade to use with it tho. it's eiether gonna be the 12' scoop dog or the 14' protech. and of course our salesman is still waiting on the town that we buying the machine from to finalize the paperwork.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

You dont't want a 14' Protec, we started the season out with a 14' backhoe model. Then I bought a 12' IST at auction, it was a much better fit, but the machine spins alot, & lacks some power when it is full.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

we have a 99 65Z IV and its a decent machine, runs a 16' avalanche pusher during the winter and rarely runs out of power. But i will say its no where near as fast or heavy as our 938 or 621, but it gets the job done


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

2005_Sierra;1316678 said:


> we have a 99 65Z IV and its a decent machine, runs a 16' avalanche pusher during the winter and rarely runs out of power. But i will say its no where near as fast or heavy as our 938 or 621, but it gets the job done


how many HP is the 65z.?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

134 hp based off info on ritchiespecs.com we did turn it up a little bit because we found it to he lite on power


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

How does one "turn it up"


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

RLM;1316854 said:


> How does one "turn it up"


haha my thoughts exactly.. is it safe to say that you advance the fuel injector?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

Its a mechanical injection pump and you can turn up the fuel relatively easy, remember this is a 5.9 cummins


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks it's the same engine that's in my Hyundai 740 then. I have to see if my mechanic knows how to do it, doing that & maybe fluid fill the tires would probably make a huge difference then.


----------



## billyd (Sep 25, 2011)

now here comes the million dollar question... by advancing the pump isnt that going to jepordize fuel consumption.. and curious as to how many hours can you get out of a tank full with that 65.?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

We've never actually payed much attention to this, but I'd have to say between 20 and 25 pushing snow. And guessing 15 runnin it at the concrete plant


----------

